# Rosita Feliz Cumpleaños (Rosangelus)



## bb008

¡Felicidades Ami! Por tu cumpleaños

Te deseo tanta felicidad
como gotas de lluvia
tanto amor como rayos de sol
y tanta salud como estrellas en el cielo

Te regalo un rayo de luna para que alumbre tu vida
las olas del mar para que animen tus días
y una dulce oración para que Dios te bendiga

Hoy pedí luz para tu camino,
un ángel para tu destino


¡Salud Amiga!

Betzabeth.-


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, ROSITA!!*

*¡Hoy necesitaba una buena fiesta, de varios días, como la que seguramente harás!*

*Aquí un brindis simbólico, que atraviese las Américas y que llegue con mis mejores deseos para tus próximos (¿qué, 60 años, por lo menos?)*
*  *​(Y precioso el poema de bb).​


----------



## coquis14

Una vez más Rosita... ¡Felicidades!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> ¡Felicidades Ami! Por tu cumpleaños
> 
> Te deseo tanta felicidad
> como gotas de lluvia
> tanto amor como rayos de sol
> y tanta salud como estrellas en el cielo
> 
> Te regalo un rayo de luna para que alumbre tu vida
> las olas del mar para que animen tus días
> y una dulce oración para que Dios te bendiga
> 
> Hoy pedí luz para tu camino,
> un ángel para tu destino
> 
> ¡Salud Amiga!
> 
> Betzabeth.-


Gracias Bb008, que hermoso!!! me has dejado con la quijada pegada a mi mesa...de verdad no lo esperaba, pense que lo habias olvidado

Deseo para ti, el doble de lo que me deseas...

Un beso, un gran abrazo...espero verte pronto

Gracias mil...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

coquis14 said:


> Una vez más Rosita... ¡Felicidades!


Gracias de nuevo Coquis , que amable...un beso





Rayines said:


> *¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, ROSITA!!*​
> 
> 
> *¡Hoy necesitaba una buena fiesta, de varios días, como la que seguramente harás!*
> 
> *Aquí un brindis simbólico, que atraviese las Américas y que llegue con mis mejores deseos para tus próximos (¿qué, 60 años, por lo menos?)*
> * *​
> (Y precioso el poema de bb).​


 
Salud, queridisima amiga Ines...siempre atenta a todo acontecimiento, y preparada para brindar, que mas se puede pedir?

Un beso, nos seguimos viendo


----------



## Mangato

Felicidades. 


Sólo con que tengas la mitad de la felicidad que mereces, tendrás que agrandar Venezuela, porque no va a caber.

Un beso y que disfrutes a tope esta nueva etapa.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Muchas Felicidades Rosa, corazón!! ¡¡Qué cumplas muchos más!! Aunque en este tipo de celebraciones suelo traer cervecitas, por una vez voy a cambiar y te traigo un regalito (son las que más me gustan).

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡ Muchas Felicidades, Rosa !! 
*
Ayayay, que ya empezamos los rezagaditos... Bueno, la diferencia horaria...  (Pero qué mejor excusa para alargar la fiesta...)  

Te deseo una muy dulce felicidad. 

Jordi


----------



## lamartus

*¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!! 
*
*Por mi mala organización del tiempo casi me pierdo la fiesta. Espero que sepas perdonármelo, Rosita*.



Te mando un besazo enorme desde los madriles y que cuuuumplas mmmuuuuchos máááássssss.... ​


----------



## piraña utria

MIÉHCOLEHH, VALE.

¡Un abrazote cuasipaisana! Es muy "sabroso" compartir contigo en este sitio. 

¡Qué lo sigas pasando muy bien con esos hijos hermosos que una vez vimos por ahí!

Alberto "Piraña Utria"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mangato said:


> Felicidades.
> 
> 
> Sólo con que tengas la mitad de la felicidad que mereces, tendrás que agrandar Venezuela, porque no va a caber.
> 
> Un beso y que disfrutes a tope esta nueva etapa.


Mi querido Gatito, que sorpresa!!!  y que alegria tenerte aqui en esta fiestecilla organizada por nuestra amiga Bb..., los dos me han dado una muy linda sorpresa...se les quiere mucho.

Besitos, abrazos y amapuches

Rosita


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Antpax said:


> ¡¡Muchas Felicidades Rosa, corazón!! ¡¡Qué cumplas muchos más!! Aunque en este tipo de celebraciones suelo traer cervecitas, por una vez voy a cambiar y te traigo un regalito (son las que más me gustan).
> Un abrazote.
> Ant


Gracias Anti, que tierno y que bella esa flor, es que las Rosas de verdad que somos hermosas 
Claro, esta fiesta asi a mitad de semana no requiere tanto picante, dejemoslo para el Finde...






lamartus said:


> *¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> *Por mi mala organización del tiempo casi me pierdo la fiesta. Espero que sepas perdonármelo, Rosita*.​
> Te mando un besazo enorme desde los madriles y que cuuuumplas mmmuuuuchos máááássssss.... ​


Gracia Martita, que alegria saber de ti...me imagino a la Jimenita como estará de bella...
No quiero imaginarme que me has traido en ese link, asi será  que no lo puedo abrir acá en mi trabajo...
Esperaré praa verlo en la noche, en casa...

Los Madriles vienen juntos, estraño a Krolaina, pense que venía con ustedes...

saludos, besos y abrazos.
Rosa


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> *¡¡ Muchas Felicidades, Rosa !! *
> 
> Ayayay, que ya empezamos los rezagaditos... Bueno, la diferencia horaria...  (Pero qué mejor excusa para alargar la fiesta...)
> 
> Te deseo una muy dulce felicidad.
> 
> Jordi


 Gracias Jordi, Jorge, Nami, bueh!!! ya no se bien como nombrarte, pero lo importante es el cariño...

Gracias por estar aqui! alargaremos la fiesta entonces...si lo permite la organizadora.

saludos y besos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

piraña utria said:


> MIÉHCOLEHH, VALE.
> 
> ¡Un abrazote cuasipaisana! Es muy "sabroso" compartir contigo en este sitio.
> 
> ¡Qué lo sigas pasando muy bien con esos hijos hermosos que una vez vimos por ahí!
> 
> Alberto "Piraña Utria"


Ala!!!! que bueno tener un paisa por acá, con lo que me encanta a mi Colombia, debe ser por mis raices...

Salud Alberto, y gracias por lo de mis hijos...no sabía que los conocias de vista

Un gran abrazo pues!!!


----------



## Vampiro

Pasé, vi luz, escuché música, y entré...
Y me encuentro con esta fiesta 
Feliz Cumpleaños, Rosa, siempre es un gusto encontrarte en el foro.
Te traje un regalito
Cuídate, y que lo pases bien.

Nosferatu.
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Vampiro said:


> Pasé, vi luz, escuché música, y entré...
> Y me encuentro con esta fiesta
> Feliz Cumpleaños, Rosa, siempre es un gusto encontrarte en el foro.
> Te traje un regalito
> Cuídate, y que lo pases bien.
> 
> Nosferatu.
> _


 

El invitado que llegó de sorpresa
La cumpleañera 
Que bellos Nosferatu y yo...​ 
Saludos desde la tierra mas alla del bosque...​


----------



## JVposter

bb008 said:


> ¡Felicidades Ami! Por tu cumpleaños
> 
> Te deseo tanta felicidad
> como gotas de lluvia
> tanto amor como rayos de sol
> y tanta salud como estrellas en el cielo
> 
> Te regalo un rayo de luna para que alumbre tu vida
> las olas del mar para que animen tus días
> y una dulce oración para que Dios te bendiga
> 
> Hoy pedí luz para tu camino,
> un ángel para tu destino
> 
> 
> ¡Salud Amiga!
> 
> Betzabeth.-



nice poem ... salud


----------



## Camilo1964

Querida Rosa:

Llego tarde por un día pero igualmente deseo que hayas pasado un cumpleaños estupendo. Que Dios te de salud, amor, alegría y todo lo bueno que mereces.

Te dejo este presente y un gran abrazo.

Camilo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Camilo1964 said:


> Querida Rosa:
> 
> Llego tarde por un día pero igualmente deseo que hayas pasado un cumpleaños estupendo. Que Dios te de salud, amor, alegría y todo lo bueno que mereces.
> 
> Te dejo este presente y un gran abrazo.
> 
> Camilo


 
Gracias mi Querido Camilo

Pero que tiernos han estado estos muchachones hoy, estoy llena de flores... es estupendo y con ese poema tan especial...que mas se puede pedir?

Un beso y abrazo Camilo, eres bienvenido!!!


----------

